# sewing up dog toys



## dribla (Nov 14, 2011)

My daughter has a problem, her dog has a special toy it is a stuffed elephant, the stitching is coming undone, and she was wondering what is the best thread to use, her hubby has said fishing line, but I said I felt that too dangerous, can anyone give me any idea what is the best and safest.

Many thanks

Di


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

I'm thinking plain cotton if chewed I'm sure it will break again. Make sure they are tight stitches. I would be more afraid of the stuffing then the thread that is usually man made stuff and could be dangerous.


----------



## no1girl (Sep 4, 2012)

dental floss???????


----------



## Gaildh (Jan 15, 2015)

I just use regular sewing thread. Really tight stitches


----------



## standsalonewolf (Dec 1, 2011)

fishing line :thumbup:


----------



## fortunate1 (Dec 13, 2014)

Carpet upholstery thread,strong stuff.


----------



## Marie from NC (Mar 3, 2013)

dribla said:


> My daughter has a problem, her dog has a special toy it is a stuffed elephant, the stitching is coming undone, and she was wondering what is the best thread to use, her hubby has said fishing line, but I said I felt that too dangerous, can anyone give me any idea what is the best and safest.
> 
> Many thanks
> 
> Di


There is a button and carpet thread that should be super strong.


----------



## 4578 (Feb 2, 2011)

Buttonhole twist (commonly used to top stitch) or a quilting thread. I do think the fishing line would be very strong. Why do you think it would be unsafe? Upholstery thread if it can be found to match or stitched so as not to show.


----------



## CKnits (Jan 28, 2011)

Once ripped open, take out the stuffing. The toys are floppy but still cute and much loved by the four footed friends. Sew up or not at that point. (just another option)


----------



## Deb Hjelseth (Jan 4, 2014)

Dental floss has always worked for me.


----------



## Reita (Dec 8, 2014)

I use regular thread too.


----------



## turtle58 (Mar 1, 2014)

dribla said:


> My daughter has a problem, her dog has a special toy it is a stuffed elephant, the stitching is coming undone, and she was wondering what is the best thread to use, her hubby has said fishing line, but I said I felt that too dangerous, can anyone give me any idea what is the best and safest.
> 
> Many thanks
> 
> Di


Quilting thread. It is a sturdier thread with a coating [wax, I think] and is stronger than regular thread. It comes on the same size spools. Use small stitches, but the tighter you pull them the more they are likely to 'cut' the material of the toy.


----------



## KnittyGritty800 (Apr 1, 2014)

fortunate1 said:


> Carpet upholstery thread,strong stuff.


That is what I've used and old fashioned button thread. Very strong !!


----------



## 4578 (Feb 2, 2011)

Reita said:


> I use regular thread too.


If using regular thread, run it through bees wax.


----------



## Betsy's World (Mar 21, 2014)

CKnits said:


> Once ripped open, take out the stuffing. The toys are floppy but still cute and much loved by the four footed friends. Sew up or not at that point. (just another option)


good solution IMHO


----------



## 4578 (Feb 2, 2011)

CKnits said:


> Once ripped open, take out the stuffing. The toys are floppy but still cute and much loved by the four footed friends. Sew up or not at that point. (just another option)


Are you saying to leave out the stuffing entirely?


----------



## dribla (Nov 14, 2011)

Thank you everyone, the reason I was hesitant to use fishing line, I thought that if the dogs chewed it they may swallow it. I love your suggestions and will pass them on to my daughter, but knowing her I will be sewing up the toys

Di


----------

